# folli on the way



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 16, 2011)

so iv been interested in this
my plan

 ghrp6 and cjc 1295 no dac 100 mcg 3x a day each for 1 month prior to folli run and continue them throughout the year
100mcg a day of folli 10 days.. IM probably qaud or delt 
will be consuming 5-6k calories a day tons of protein and carbs
i have a fast metabolism so i wont gain fat

and then depending on gains from it plan on running it every 6 months, which between will still be running the ghrp 6 and cjc

kinda worried about the tendon deterioration from the folli thats why the others look that way,, have read those will help to repair tendons.. 

i know there has been quite a few Logs on this chemical, but im still not a believer, guess i have trust issues haha, with all the hype and bs put into things now a days,, but i shall log my use, and only post legitimate gains and will have before, during, and after measurements, there has been alot of question if you keep your gains after wards.. i will sure keep everyone informed,, 

haha im pretty excited not gonna lie

pep source dont let me down!!!


----------



## hooper (Dec 17, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> so iv been interested in this
> my plan
> 
> ghrp6 and cjc 1295 no dac 100 mcg 3x a day each for 1 month prior to folli run and continue them throughout the year
> ...



Looking forward to see how the stuff works ... i am reading a lot of stuff  about it .. someone said the gain 10 lbs in ten days but he never answered if he kept any . I know what you mean about a lot of BS floating


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 18, 2011)

ALL FOLLI IS BUNK!!!!! Sorry to break it to ya but there was recently tests done on 2 labs in question, and both came back as NO FOLLI!!!! And these companies would have been the ones who really had it, if Folli was really out there. My Proffesor in Clinicals said that real FOlli can go for $3-$4 thousand dollars for a 1MG!!! There is no way a peptide company can dish out real Folli for the prices they are, NO WAY!!! But hey who am I right LOL??? I am just trying to help other bro's from wasting their hard earned money is all!!!


----------



## moresize (Dec 20, 2011)

bump for sponsors to respond..


----------



## hooper (Dec 23, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> ALL FOLLI IS BUNK!!!!! Sorry to break it to ya but there was recently tests done on 2 labs in question, and both came back as NO FOLLI!!!! And these companies would have been the ones who really had it, if Folli was really out there. My Proffesor in Clinicals said that real FOlli can go for $3-$4 thousand dollars for a 1MG!!! There is no way a peptide company can dish out real Folli for the prices they are, NO WAY!!! But hey who am I right LOL??? I am just trying to help other bro's from wasting their hard earned money is all!!!



I think you Right my friend!!! these people thinking that they taking Foli  are taken something else!


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 23, 2011)

As long as it works... haha , shud be starting it the 1st, need to make sure my diet is 100% on track with 5-6k cals, weather its folli or not i wanna give whatever is in this vial 100%


----------



## yerg (Dec 23, 2011)

should be ok with peptide source brother!


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 24, 2011)

Not all folli is bunk my friend. We have analysis to prove it. Our customers are gaining anywhere from 5-10 lbs in 10 days. Based on 4-6k calories a day.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I got ur 5mg of cjc 1295 a ns folli really have high hopes


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 25, 2011)

You'll be very happy with your results.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 3, 2012)

dav1dg90 said:


> ALL FOLLI IS BUNK!!!!! Sorry to break it to ya but there was recently tests done on 2 labs in question, and both came back as NO FOLLI!!!! And these companies would have been the ones who really had it, if Folli was really out there. My Professor in Clinicals said that real FOlli can go for $3-$4 thousand dollars for a 1MG!!! There is no way a peptide company can dish out real Folli for the prices they are, NO WAY!!! But hey who am I right LOL??? I am just trying to help other bros from wasting their hard earned money is all!!!


 

To test for folli you have to do certain test to test for it.And make shur you do it at the end of your cycle when myo is at its highest


----------

